# Live Tv Or Stand By



## tvn (Sep 29, 2002)

Does it matter if you keep the Tivo Premiere in Live TV mode when you power off your TV. Just seems so much easier to shut TV off than to go to Tivo Central>Standby. And, you can start from Live TV rather than hit the Live TV button. Any reason to have to put it in stand By mode all the time? I'm aware that the hard drive is buffering regardless, so shouldn't effect that.


----------



## bshrock (Jan 6, 2012)

I like to put it into standby 

 Turns the front panel lights off
 The TiVo knows you are not watching and does not interrupt recordings to switch to the EAS channel.
Live TV, whats that


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

I never put it in standby. But then, I don't have EAS issues as many others do.

I have very little use for live TV, though many still seem to enjoy it.


----------



## derektem (Feb 19, 2013)

I just don't understand why the TiVo remote doesn't include a button to put the TiVo unit to 'stand-by' mode. Instead, the user has to navigate its way through the menus to cause the TiVo to go into Stand-By mode.


----------



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

If turning the lights off is your concern you can just turn them off. Other wise putting it in standby is kinda pointless. EAS testing is how often really the locals are going to carry these weather your on standby our not. I do wish TiVo had a means of ignoring cable with regard to eas as satellite doesn't have these interruptions. I have an emergency alert radio don't need these interruptions in my TV viewing.


----------



## tvn (Sep 29, 2002)

PCurry57 said:


> If turning the lights off is your concern you can just turn them off. Other wise putting it in standby is kinda pointless. EAS testing is how often really the locals are going to carry these weather your on standby our not. I do wish TiVo had a means of ignoring cable with regard to eas as satellite doesn't have these interruptions. I have an emergency alert radio don't need these interruptions in my TV viewing.


Thanks for the comments. I have already shut the lights down, so that's not the issue. I just think starting from Live TV is easier for my wife, son, and daughter. They can then change the channel or select a recorded show. But, at the same time, don't want to burn too much electric or wear out the box.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

There is no difference in wear and tear. Any difference in kWh used would be miniscule.


----------

